
Life with the MacBook Touch Bar is awful and I hate it - fofolo
https://thenextweb.com/plugged/2020/02/17/life-apple-macbook-touch-bar-awful-hate/
======
atom-x
Here's a tip for anyone that feels the same way: Better Touch Tool.

I used to HATE the touch bar, but after installing BTT and making a few
customizations, the touch bar is now my friend.

Oh, and the new 16" macbook with a slightly smaller touch bar and the addition
of a proper ESC key makes it a dream tool.

